

Show HN: Smartly Organizing & distributing articles from HN,TC etc at ScoopSpot - samikc

We (pillvin and I) have created a micro blogging website which helps people to follow their interests. Interests could either be in other people or topics.<p>http://www.scoopspot.com<p>We would like to highlight a key usecase to show auto tagging and tag based personalized feeds in ScoopSpot:<p>1. ScoopSpot has a tagging model that automatically crawls links in a scoop (300 character long text message) and detects tags automatically.<p>2. A user can follow other users and topics.<p>3. It provides a personalized feed of scoops from people &#38; topics followed (we call them favorites) by a user.<p>4. As part of this use case, a news aggregator was built to consume rss feeds from some of the well known technology websites such as Hacker News, Tech Crunch, ReadWriteWeb, TheNextWeb, ZDNet, TheServerSide and BBC Technology. The aggregator create scoops for every article discovered by it. The scoop would essentially contain title of the article and the link to actual page. Scoops from news aggregator can be found at http://news.scoopspot.com<p>5. In addition, it would also contain tags to highlight important topics that are addressed in a particular article. This helps organize news automatically by topics. For example:- If you are interested to know about what's happening in Java of late, you can visit http://www.scoopspot.com/Java
or
http://www.scoopspot.com/Google to get latest buzz on Google.<p>6. Now with feature in point #2, it is possible for users to follow Java and Google in ScoopSpot. This eliminates the need to visit each topic page separately. The feature in pt#3 provides a consolidated feed of favorite topics and people.<p>We are in public beta now. We would like to get your feedback about this service in particular and ScoopSpot in general.<p>Please read the "Why join ScoopSpot?" section to get an idea of prime features of ScoopSpot. Please feel free to sign in with your google/yahoo/facebook id.
======
samikc
clickable link:

<http://www.scoopspot.com>

<http://www.scoopspot.com/Java>

<http://www.scoopspot.com/Google>

